# Sons new rifles



## obligated (Feb 13, 2017)

My 15 year old son bought a Savage Axis package and added a Boyds pepper laminate stock and bipod.Then he bought a Marlin 45/70 in stainless with the pepper laminate stock.Bought his own ammo too!
Evidently he likes the big boomer.He shot 3 boxes of 45/70 at the range.
Now we just need a lease with hogs and coyotes


----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 13, 2017)

Both are beautiful pieces of artwork.
I have a mini 14 with the same stock.
Love the Marlin specifically. Been wanting one just like that one in but chambered in 338 Marlin Express.
The youngster has a good eye!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 14, 2017)

Very nice!  Should serve him well.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 22, 2017)

I love em both


----------

